# Sexiest female member



## cg89 (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay lets do it... everyone has this fascination with that bowl dyke cellar door hate to break it to you...Miss Springsteen is the sexiest member as of January 12, 2012 5:20 PM EST. (subject to change without notice at any moment in time)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

you mean the girl that used some celebs pic?  who's miss springsteen?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 12, 2012)

My vote is still with >> katielead130 <<


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 12, 2012)

As if you count for anything.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 12, 2012)

I have to agree with OP on this, miss springsteen is damn sexy and cool as hell! But im not gonna down any female in this thread, thats not right


----------



## Madmann (Jan 12, 2012)

crackerjackbuff said:


> But im not gonna down any female in this thread, thats not right


 
Guess you haven't seen Little Wing then, or Min0 lee for that matter.


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 12, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Guess you haven't seen Little Wing then, or Min0 lee for that matter.



Yea i have but i dont like making fun of women, i just know my type and thats hands down miss spring but i dont think anyone is ass ugly


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you mean the girl that used some celebs pic?  who's miss springsteen?


she's the one who WHORED herself out at anabolic warehouse for free gear...


----------



## cg89 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> she's the one who WHORED herself out at anabolic warehouse for free gear...



and she knows how to work it she's smart..i don't blame her any sources want some dick shots for free gear? hmu ahahahaa


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

Madmann said:


> My vote is still with >> katielead130 <<


[url=http://postimage.org/]
	
 free image hosting[/url]


For the first time i have to agree with madFuck


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 12, 2012)

blondes......ehhh....


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^ are you a homo? That blond bitch is gas and I'm a brunette lover... But damn she is gas


----------



## Madmann (Jan 12, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> blondes......ehhh....


 
Too good for you I'm sure.


----------



## swollen (Jan 12, 2012)

Gotta agree with Mad, but miss spring is bomb too!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

i cant stand blondes


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> [URL="http://postimage.org/"]
> 
> free image hosting[/URL]
> 
> ...


 
Agreeed i'm touching myself


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> ^^^ are you a homo? That blond bitch is gas and I'm a brunette lover... *But damn she is gas*



Wait....what?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going with LittleWing. The other chicks are worthless/non-existent posters.

LW 4Life <3


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm going with LittleWing. The other chicks are worthless/non-existent posters.
> 
> LW 4Life <3


 but she is not attractive...is that not a requirement to be sexy?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> For the first time i have to agree with madFuck



Daaaayyyyyyyammmm!

Where are these women hiding on the forum and why arent we banging them?!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 12, 2012)

I like her boobs....


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm going with LittleWing. The other chicks are worthless/non-existent posters.
> 
> LW 4Life <3


Amen...she's a hotty..


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

djlance said:


> Wait....what?



Thought it was self explainitory but I'll try agian..

The blond bitch is fine, I usually am attracted to dark haired women but the blond girl posted above is a fine ass bitch..


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Daaaayyyyyyyammmm!
> 
> Where are these women hiding on the forum and why arent we banging them?!


because you dont have a dick..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

Sum these niggas need glasses


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

fag goggles blurring their vision..


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

dark geared god said:


> sum these niggas need glasses



^^
x2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

she doesnt post but she is watching


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she doesnt post but she is watching


I didn't recognize her without the candy cane sticking out her ass..


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

KOS should start a porn site with wife pics!!  Nice rack bro shoot off on those for me tonight


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I didn't recognize her without the candy cane sticking out her ass..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I didn't recognize her without the candy cane sticking out her ass..


 im really not going back and forth with the same boring shit with you...you are a boring nobody...


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I didn't recognize her without the candy cane sticking out her ass..


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> because you dont have a dick..



Do I know you....?

Oh, now I remember. You just want my fat cock piping you. Cant get the image outta your mind  

Those who hate on others only want what they have 

Now, come here lover boy.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Do I know you....?
> 
> Oh, now I remember. You just want my fat cock piping you. Cant get the image outta your mind
> 
> ...


you go ahead and start working on getting hard and if you get there go ahead and start without me..


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she doesnt post but she is watching


Sweet bro , is this your girl ?


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> Sweet bro , is this your girl ?


it's his sister...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> it's his sister...


 tell her i want to pentrate her


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/[...[url=http://postimage.org/]free image hosting
> 
> free image hosting
> 
> ...



is that tara reid's hotter sister?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 12, 2012)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> Sweet bro , is this your girl ?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> ^^^ are you a homo? That blond bitch is gas and I'm a brunette lover... But damn she is gas


 
I sure am sweetie...

Blondes....ehhh....


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

Homos.... Ehhh....

Just sayin


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


>





Dark Geared God said:


>





bulldogz said:


> I sure am sweetie...
> 
> Blondes....ehhh....


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing makes me stand erect, nobody else...


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> tell her i want to pentrate her


in all her photos, she don't look pleased..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> Sweet bro , is this your girl ?


 it is my wife...see alot more in aw section


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube Video


haha..


All she needs is a real Man..


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Homos.... Ehhh....
> 
> Just sayin


 
homophobe...ehhh...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> haha..
> 
> 
> All she needs is a real Man..


 she has commented on you and your kind before...she has no respect for people like you...she wouldnt acknowledge your existence...keep dreaming boy


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> [URL="http://postimage.org/"]
> 
> free image hosting[/URL]
> 
> ...


 


Yea, she like a walking barbie doll    She getting married soon, so get in while you can.....

On another note, CD is pretty fucking hot too............just sayin


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

DecaConstruction said:


> Yea, she like a walking barbie doll    She getting married soon, so get in while you can.....
> 
> On another note, CD is pretty fucking hot too............just sayin


I havent seen CD s pics yet


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> I havent seen CD s pics yet


 

I've seen 2 pics of her....she's a keeper for sure!


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

Whos CD? CellarDoor or something like that?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 12, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Whos CD? CellarDoor or something like that?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

djlance said:


>



hur hur hur smartass lol


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she has commented on you and your kind  before...she has no respect for people like you...she wouldnt  acknowledge your existence...keep dreaming boy


if she was that much into you, she wouldn't be sticking foreign objects up her ass...


TJTJ said:


> Whos CD? CellarDoor or something like that?


And to think i thought you were just playing stupid, silly me..


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2012)

Mrs T has a banging body that I would love to bang! Cheers!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> if she was that much into you, she wouldn't be sticking foreign objects up her ass...
> 
> And to think i thought you were just playing stupid, silly me..


 what a dumbass....yeah she wanted free gear that bad ...for herself...all those pics...all those vids...it was all for me...probly why i was getting laid everytime those pics and vids were made...its ok son...you are a hella cool anonymous  internet tough guy... .you really get more pathetic and desperate each day to seem relevant or cool....you are not


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't know if shes the hottest but Sasha Brown is pretty hot


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what a dumbass....yeah she wanted free gear that bad ...for herself...all those pics...all those vids...it was all for me...probly why i was getting laid everytime those pics and vids were made...its ok son...you are a hella cool anonymous  internet tough guy... .you really get more pathetic and desperate each day to seem relevant or cool....you are not


when i post a picture and you post one same day..we'll see who looks better and the loser will quit posting on IM...


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 12, 2012)

.Miss Springsteen shes nice and smart like dude said plus i like brunets  but thas just me everyone has there own opinion she taken tho i think her mans on here too 


i hear cd was hot too  but never seen her pics


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> when i post a picture and you post one same day..we'll see who looks better and the loser will quit posting on IM...


 "when " you do this...when you do that...blah blah

words on a screen bitch


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "when " you do this...when you do that...blah blah
> 
> words on a screen bitch


Let's make it a fully nude photo so i can show off my assets...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Let's make it a fully nude photo so i can show off my assets...


 one day redfaggot will be big and strong and he will "show us"

he just needs 6 more weeks!


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 12, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> Don't know if shes the hottest but Sasha Brown is pretty hot


 
This russian commie can come get the GMD whenever she wants...


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one day redfaggot will be big and strong and he will "show us"
> 
> he just needs 6 more weeks!


I'm already jacked fatboy, i'm just working on my tan...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I'm already jacked fatboy, i'm just working on my tan...


 we all beleive you too...fo realz


after all this anticipation...and mouth running...your punkass better be one huge motherfucker


but im no dummy...you will never post up...but you will run your dicksucker

go with what your good at...being a bitch


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we all beleive you too...fo realz
> 
> 
> after all this anticipation...and mouth running...your punkass better be one huge motherfucker
> ...


Speaking of bitches...if you promise to get a tattoo of rednack on your ass cheek, i'll post a nude shot just for you, mmmk?


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 12, 2012)

....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but she is not attractive...is that not a requirement to be sexy?



not every man really wants a woman willing to post her asshole on a public forum._ class_ is sexy to grown up men.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

there are a lot of hot women on here. not saying she's hottest but Sasha's dark hair and blue eyes are really stunning not to even mention her physique. definitely a major contender.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> not every man really wants a woman willing to post her asshole on a public forum._ class_ is sexy to grown up men.


 my wife is 25...an educated woman pulling in plenty of dough....bought her first house at 23....she can do whatever the fuck she wants...its 2012...worse happened in your day...you kno...late 70s early 80s....dont be jealous bitch...not everyone is a chubby homely looking house wife such as yourself


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife is 25...an educated woman pulling in plenty of dough....bought her first house at 23....she can do whatever the fuck she wants...its 2012...worse happened in your day...you kno...late 70s early 80s....dont be jealous bitch...not everyone is a chubby homely looking house wife such as yourself


there you go sticking that clubbed foot of yours in your mouth again, she's far from a house wife..


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife is 25...an educated woman pulling in plenty of dough....bought her first house at 23....she can do whatever the fuck she wants...its 2012...worse happened in your day...you kno...late 70s early 80s....dont be jealous bitch...not everyone is a chubby homely looking house wife such as yourself



You called her chubby... LOL at you.  We are all glad you love your wife and think shes the sexiest woman alive.  Shes hot, but give it a fuckin rest already.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

ive seen one pic.....caked on make up....tits in a helper bra....only the least unflattering angle...looked like some fat housewife glamour pic bullshit


gapped tooth


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife is 25...an educated woman pulling in plenty of dough....bought her first house at 23....she can do whatever the fuck she wants...its 2012...worse happened in your day...you kno...late 70s early 80s....dont be jealous bitch...not everyone is a chubby homely looking house wife such as yourself



if you had any idea how to treat a woman you'd not be posting her up like a two bit whore. if she had any _dignity_ she'd not do it. what exactly do i have to be jealous of? i assure you i'm about as far from jealous as one can get. who gives a shit what either of you make? i don't even read 90% of what you post but this is twice i see you talk about her income. is that why you're with her? it's def not love.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You called her chubby... LOL at you.  We are all glad you love your wife and think shes the sexiest woman alive.  Shes hot, but give it a fuckin rest already.


you better STFU or he'll be ready to suck you next..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You called her chubby... LOL at you. We are all glad you love your wife and think shes the sexiest woman alive. Shes hot, but give it a fuckin rest already.


 cause my fat dude eyes dont work


holy fuck you people are stupid


im so fat my right to have an opinion got revoked!!!???...i dont find her attractive....shes got bangs!!!! who the fuck has bangs now????


old women....booya


----------



## gearin up (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive seen one pic.....caked on make up....tits in a helper bra....only the least unflattering angle...looked like some fat housewife glamour pic bullshit
> 
> 
> gapped tooth


 bro, stop


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

little wing said:


> if you had any idea how to treat a woman you'd not be posting her up like a two bit whore. If she had any _dignity_ she'd not do it. What exactly do i have to be jealous of? I assure you i'm about as far from jealous as one can get. Who gives a shit what either of you make? I don't even read 90% of what you post but this is twice i see you talk about her income. Is that why you're with her? It's def not love.


 most of that stuff was her idea....we had fun...lots of sex...its called being young....nobody was in our bedroom....and no one ever will be


you are less sexy with each post ...prude



you posted bra piuc on the net...uh oh...yous a whore now....nahh...but you is a hypocrite


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> we all beleive you too...fo realz
> 
> 
> after all this anticipation...and mouth running...your punkass better be one huge motherfucker
> ...





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife is 25...an educated woman pulling in plenty of dough....bought her first house at 23....she can do whatever the fuck she wants...its 2012...worse happened in your day...you kno...late 70s early 80s....dont be jealous bitch...not everyone is a chubby homely looking house wife such as yourself





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive seen one pic.....caked on make up....tits in a helper bra....only the least unflattering angle...looked like some fat housewife glamour pic bullshit
> 
> 
> gapped tooth





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cause my fat dude eyes dont work
> 
> 
> holy fuck you people are stupid
> ...


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you had any idea how to treat a woman you'd not be posting her up like a two bit whore. if she had any _dignity_ she'd not do it. what exactly do i have to be jealous of? i assure you i'm about as far from jealous as one can get. who gives a shit what either of you make? i don't even read 90% of what you post but this is twice i see you talk about her income. is that why you're with her? it's def not love.


Get KOS to show you the vid of her naked on the kitchen table and him pouring oil all over her with his three year old son crawling around on the floor..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd do littlewing in a heartbeat. I don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cause my fat dude eyes dont work
> 
> 
> holy fuck you people are stupid
> ...



What the fuck is "bangs"?


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there are a lot of hot women on here. not saying she's hottest but Sasha's dark hair and blue eyes are really stunning not to even mention her physique. definitely a major contender.



Would you chow the beave?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

little guy said:


> what the fuck is "bangs"?


 you know...1980s shit short hair over the eyes


no one has it now but women 40+


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Get KOS to show you the vid of her naked on the kitchen table and him pouring oil all over her with his three year old son crawling around on the floor..



The second part of the video is kos covering himself in warm crisco... Thats hot


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> The second part of the video is kos covering himself in warm crisco... Thats hot


you could always fuck his fat rolls and still have a fresh piece on the weekend..


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you know...1980s shit short hair over the eyes
> 
> 
> no one has it now but women 40+



I love cougars


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I love cougars


Soon as them young girls bust a nut, it's over with...


you'll be sitting there with your dick hard as a rock talking to yourself..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> The second part of the video is kos covering himself in warm crisco... Thats hot


 IT WAS BABY OIL!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you know...1980s shit short hair over the eyes
> 
> 
> no one has it now but women 40+



you don't get out much do you? bangs on young chicks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2012)

Definitely mon-o-lee!  Best of both worlds there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you don't get out much do you? bangs on young chicks.


 your age is showing grandma....george thoroughgood or whatever....holy smokes
70s called...they want there 8 track player back


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

the biggest wtf factor in his posting his wife like that is the fact they have a kid. jfc who doesn't think twice about having their kids mother show her asshole online? not cool. and it isn't just me saying so it's men here too.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2012)

More nudes and less posting....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the biggest wtf factor in his posting his wife like that is the fact they have a kid. jfc who doesn't think twice about having their kids mother show her asshole online? not cool. and it isn't just me saying so it's men here too.


 im sure all the playboy chics are also childless and unwed...grow up



you have kids? you showed ur boobs online


kettle ...pot


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> More nudes and less posting....


 oh nos...a pretty girl and a butt


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "when " you do this...when you do that...blah blah
> 
> words on a screen bitch


Hmmmm...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh nos...a pretty girl and a butt




I like her. I probably like the more subtle stuff the best. You had one last year in her undies sitting on the ground. Perfect butt.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> your age is showing grandma....george thoroughgood or whatever....holy smokes
> 70s called...they want there 8 track player back



with age comes wisdom and i'm telling you straight up your marriage ain't gonna last and neither of you have the skills to parent a kid. "oh sure junior post it online for everyone to see we are so young and hip. it's all good that complete strangers are oogling mommy's snatch. all in good fun." 

i think i posted in about 15 places this year that i'm 50. the age thing doesn't bother me and i'm far from a prude but only my lover sees my asshole in real life _or _vids. 


was the kid seriously crawling around on the floor in one of these vids? you can have even MORE fun after social services takes your kid away if that's the case i guess. engage your brain dude. grow up a little. protect your family.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

i love the butt...her feet are actually my favorite part though...lol...she has super long toes...monkey feet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> with age comes wisdom and i'm telling you straight up your marriage ain't gonna last and neither of you have the skills to parent a kid. "oh sure junior post it online for everyone to see we are so young and hip. it's all good that complete strangers are oogling mommy's snatch. all in good fun." i think i posted in about 15 places this year that i'm 50. the age thing doesn't bother me and i'm far from a prude but only my lover sees my asshole in real life _or _vids.
> 
> 
> was the kid seriously crawling around on the floor in one of these vids? you can have even MORE fun after social services takes your kid away if that's the case i guess. engage your brain dude. grow up a little. protect your family.


 my son had been asleep for hours while we had adult time

weve been married 7 years....keep your nose on your face


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> More nudes and less posting....



X2... This went from looking for the hottest piece of IM ass to a cute lovers spat!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i love the butt...her feet are actually my favorite part though...lol...she has super long toes...monkey feet



these shots in the panties are awesome but she's your wife. in my old lady opinion these are so much sexier than the ones where she is more bang bus type exposed. i think many opinions of both of you were considerably lowered the further into this you went. my pm box agrees.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

Rednack said:


>



what can't i see? looks like a blank post.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

little wing said:


> these shots in the panties are awesome but she's your wife. In my old lady opinion these are so much sexier than the ones where she is more bang bus type exposed. I think many opinions of both of you were considerably lowered the further into this you went. My pm box agrees.


 i actually like the more "subtle " pics myself...i like being teased like most guys do...leaving stuff to the imagination...though i know every inch of my wife


we were involved in a hardcore contest...bar went higher and higher....95% was fun

some of it was stressful...one thing made my stomach turn..but it was an experience we will never forget..and we learned from it...that is life


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

i read the post about your stomach turning and i hope you did learn. i'm old enough to know if you stopped at the panty pic probably most men here would still think she's firebomb hot - napalm - and you'd have no regrets now or later on when some of that shit comes back to bite you in the ass, gets thrown in her face and is harder to wipe off than a little cum. maybe it's just me but it seems today the quickest SUREST way to reduce a woman to common nothingness is to post her nude online in non art pics. she's too good for that.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i actually like the more "subtle " pics myself...i like being teased like most guys do...leaving stuff to the imagination...though i know every inch of my wife
> 
> 
> we were involved in a hardcore contest...bar went higher and higher....95% was fun
> ...


I told you in PM when you first started whoring her out, i thought it was uncool what you were doing and you just laughed...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...8d1326424965-sexiest-female-member-022-2-.jpg

no guy here needed to see more than this to be drooling for months.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Like i said...completely ok with 95% of what went down

she is and was fine with it...she would never do any of those things with a live audience...it was all just for me just so happened a camera was there

we are very possesive of each other but we are not prudes


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

little wing said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...8d1326424965-sexiest-female-member-022-2-.jpg
> 
> no guy here needed to see more than this to be drooling for months.


 its a freaking c!


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...8d1326424965-sexiest-female-member-022-2-.jpg
> 
> no guy here needed to see more than this to be drooling for months.


especially when she did the money shot and it looked like a bird nest..talk about a wood killer..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> More nudes and less posting....


^^ this everyone else fuck off and let said pictures of said asshole be posted


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, you have received -44014 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
homo

Regards,
KILLEROFSAINTS


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2012)

My fav of them all...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

figured


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My fav of them all...


 I support this message


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

third...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

Dayum that is sexy, you are a lucky dude bro


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its a freaking c!



you mean her butt is shaped like a c or you can't see the pic? it's her butt side shot looking yea, like a c. hot. 
i love sexy women and maybe i'm just a romantic but i think it will last better if you're a bit of a hero type hubby. 
i have a very sexy 20 year old daughter and i know even though it's not the 80's girls still like chivalry. a woman 
wants to be your queen not the one you share pics with your buddies like she's the bang bus meat of the day.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you mean her butt is shaped like a c or you can't see the pic? it's her butt side shot looking yea, like a c. hot.
> i love sexy women and maybe i'm just a romantic but i think it will last better if you're a bit of a hero type hubby.
> i have a very sexy 20 year old daughter and i know even though it's not the 80's girls still like chivalry. a woman
> wants to be your queen not the one you share pics with your buddies like she's the bang bus meat of the day.


 she def sees me as the hero


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

don't let her down.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

if you do a lot of these guys will be after her booty.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 12, 2012)

ive got a pretty good track record


she thinks i am the cool one...what a dummy..i tricked her


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 12, 2012)

so only 3 hot women on the site.  check


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

a lot of members have babe type pics in their galleries so it's hard to tell actual 
member's pics sometimes but there are way more than 3. don't forget mrs. prince.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/89232-albums399.html

look thru the galleries.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a lot of members have babe type pics in their galleries so it's hard to tell actual
> member's pics sometimes but there are way more than 3. don't forget mrs. prince.



View attachment 39143

LW you're on fire tonite


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## chucky1 (Jan 13, 2012)

well this thread got fucked up


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2012)

IMPACTANTES FOTOS DE LA MODELO VIRGEN - El Sensacional

maybe we should recruit new members






was going to post her in _need good head_ but that thread got even more fucked up.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 13, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you mean her butt is shaped like a c or you can't see the pic? it's her butt side shot looking yea, like a c. hot.
> i love sexy women and maybe i'm just a romantic but i think it will last better if you're a bit of a hero type hubby.
> i have a very sexy 20 yr old daughterand i know even though it's not the 80's girls still like chivalry. a woman
> wants to be your queen not the one you share pics with your buddies like she's the bang bus meat of the day.



Daughter pics or she isn't real!


----------



## Madmann (Jan 13, 2012)

Rednack said:


> haha..
> 
> 
> All she needs is a real Man..


 
Which you are not even remotely close to being.

And she could lose about 5 lbs around that flabby ass.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah she is a disgusting 110 pounds...with hints of abs showing depending on what she ate that day


----------



## Madmann (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah she is a disgusting 110 pounds...with hints of abs showing depending on what she ate that day


 
I know a hint seems like a lot in your little backwoods world, but its not Captain Clueless.

Bottom Line is she's not in good shape to even make the preliminary cut in a bikini pageant.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 13, 2012)

Imosted said:


> [URL="http://postimage.org/"]
> 
> free image hosting[/URL]
> 
> ...


 

Is that even the same girl?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I know a hint seems like a lot in your little backwoods world, but its not Captain Clueless.
> 
> Bottom Line is she's not in good shape to even make the preliminary cut in a bikini pageant.



look at back muscularity in my avi......if your faggoty nigger virgin anonymous punk bitch ass can provide one pic that tops that....prove you know them....i will never post again 
you wont

how the fuck do you sleep at night?
you are on the web....totally anonymous ....and still conduct yourself like a typical nigger  bitch
thats what you do with miracle of global comunnication?hide and mouth off to your superiors

you are a perfect reflection of your kind...the most unsuccessful race in human history


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I know a hint seems like a lot in your little backwoods world, but its not Captain Clueless.
> 
> Bottom Line is she's not in good shape to even make the preliminary cut in a bikini pageant.



Too bad the doctor didn't make the cut when you were born.  That would be the cut your throat needs.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 13, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Is that even the same girl?




Make up and a boob job


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Which you are not even remotely close to being.
> 
> And she could lose about 5 lbs around that flabby ass.



You remind me of high school science.  We dissected fetal pigs.  I imagine you probably look a lot like a fetal pig.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 13, 2012)

A dude that puts his wife's snatch online cannot respect her.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

how long you been married....i am 100% SECURE IN MYSELF AND MY OWNERSHIP OF MY WOMAN


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 13, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Is that even the same girl?



 the right cloths and eyeliner can do wonders..Oh Come at me bro


----------



## Rednack (Jan 13, 2012)

exactly


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how long you been married....i am 100% SECURE IN MYSELF AND MY OWNERSHIP OF MY WOMAN



I think you missed his point


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2012)

OH YEAH! That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 13, 2012)

if he could just find a paper bag big enough to put over her head, she'd be perfect...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> the right cloths and eyeliner can do wonders..



this we learned from mino lee.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2012)

Rednack said:


> if he could just find a paper bag big enough to put over her head, she'd be perfect...



Come on dude.......show a little respect......even if you don't think so, I think she is very beautiful......it's in the eye of the beholder. She does it for me!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 13, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> this we learned from mino lee.


 If only he/she would follow that rule


----------



## Rednack (Jan 13, 2012)

ZECH said:


> Come on dude.......show a little respect......even if you don't think so, I think she is very beautiful......it's in the eye of the beholder. She does it for me!


opinions are like buttholes everyone entitled to one..


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how long you been married....i am 100% SECURE IN MYSELF AND MY OWNERSHIP OF MY WOMAN



3 and a half years and I don't "own" my wife.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 13, 2012)

ZECH said:


> Come on dude.......show a little respect......even if you don't think so, I think she is very beautiful......it's in the eye of the beholder. She does it for me!



You mean like the kind of respect of not posting your wife's vagina all over the internet? that kind of respect?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> You mean like the kind of respect of not posting your wife's vagina all over the internet? that kind of respect?



you ever bought playboy ? been to bike week? concert?lots of yuky girls there with there koodies...stay away prude


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2012)

Imosted said:


> [url=http://postimage.org/]
> 
> free image hosting[/url]
> 
> ...



That girl is ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> look at back muscularity in my avi......if your faggoty nigger virgin anonymous punk bitch ass can provide one pic that tops that....prove you know them....i will never post again
> you wont
> 
> how the fuck do you sleep at night?
> ...



Maybe you shouldn't post pictures of your partner if you are going to allow a fake troll accounts to upset you so badly. She is obviously attractive, so why do you care?


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you ever bought playboy ? been to bike week? concert?lots of yuky girls there with there koodies...stay away prude


 
So you are compering that 3rd class amateur "tease" to a playboy shoot? 

I've never been to bike week, I have however been to concerts but never seen anybody naked with their pussy in the air. If I did see that, I for damn sure wouldn't marry her.

Plus, your examples aren't really backing up the claim that you respect her... you're just giving me examples of where I could find women willing to expose themselves to strangers....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

lol at lessons in respect from a watermelon chomping monkey


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

bet your nigger ass loves you some obese black girl shaking her cellulite dimpled ass in the latest rap vid


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at lessons in respect from a watermelon chomping monkey






KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bet your nigger ass loves you some obese black girl shaking her cellulite dimpled ass in the latest rap vid



Don't like watermelon, don't like fat girls, and don't pimp my wife out for reps on an internet forum.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 13, 2012)

What you going to do if your kid sees this mess man... YOU POSTED HER FACE


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how long you been married....i am 100% SECURE IN MYSELF AND MY OWNERSHIP OF MY WOMAN



Interesting concept. Thread worthy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 13, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> What you going to do if your kid sees this mess man... YOU POSTED HER FACE



you show much concern about stuff that has nothing to do with you....live your own life


are you going to harp on every actress or model that ever appeared nude or scantily clad....dont you have more shit to fill your time


----------



## Madmann (Jan 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> look at back muscularity in my avi


 
Back muscularity?? YOU HAVE BE JOKING RIGHT ??

Why are you on a BB/Fitness forum when you have no understanding of it??

Like you, your bitch has no definition anywhere.

No abs, no delts, no calves, no perkiness to her booty.

Its all just jiggley butterball fat that she likes to watch flap
like the sagging utters on the underbelly of farmland cows. 

*She is the exact opposite of fitness models.*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how the fuck do you sleep at night?


 
Well basically I sleep next to an intelligent lady who's 1,000 times hotter than yours.

One who actually know what having a tight, fit, sculpted body is all about, unlike yours.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are on the web....totally anonymous ....and still conduct yourself like a typical nigger bitch
> thats what you do with miracle of global comunnication?hide and mouth off to your superiors
> 
> you are a perfect reflection of your kind...the most unsuccessful race in human history


 
My kind is bascially your kind but just not nearly as retarded, ignorant, or oblivious.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2012)

so thats a no? you wont be posting up anything to back up thosed words?

absolutely fine...kindly shut the fuck up eddie


----------



## Madmann (Jan 14, 2012)

You have provided nothing worthy to compete with here.

I don't just post my girl's body shots for kicks and giggles.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2012)

great excuse...its beleiveable too...just post more fake pics...that was awesome


----------



## Madmann (Jan 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> great excuse...its beleiveable too...just post more fake pics...that was awesome


 
That word is pretty awesome too. HA HA HA HA HA!!

Excuse, yeah sure. More like reasonable sound logic.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 14, 2012)

lol even your fake girlfriend isnt even slightly muscular...this girl does not workout....and you do not know her


----------



## fit4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Are we still talking about sexiest female member...Not familiar with what most look like here at IM but I have a favorite and shes a sexy goddess and she rocks!  




Fit


----------



## Madmann (Jan 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol even your fake girlfriend isnt even slightly muscular...this girl does not workout....and you do not know her


 
She is wearing a sunflower-colored dress you NIMROD.

You honestly expect to see abs and back muscles through it??

Fuck what an ignoramus. Stick to stuffing burgers in your piehole tubby.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 14, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Are we still talking about sexiest female member...Not familiar with what most look like here at IM but I have a favorite and shes a sexy goddess and she rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WTF is this lout talking about??


----------



## Arnold (Jan 14, 2012)

*my wife is sexy.*


----------



## XYZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Make up and a boob job


 

Yeah, I don't know.  I know girls can easily change their look dramatically so that's why I asked?  I like the one not made up.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 14, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Are we still talking about sexiest female member...Not familiar with what most look like here at IM but I have a favorite and shes a sexy goddess and she rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> Fit


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> She is wearing a sunflower-colored dress you NIMROD.
> 
> You honestly expect to see abs and back muscles through it??
> 
> Fuck what an ignoramus. Stick to stuffing burgers in your piehole tubby.



Jerking off over her picture, if chicks even turn you on, doesn't mean you know her.  It just means you're a delusional sick bastard that really needs to be locked up in a padded room.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> She is wearing a sunflower-colored dress you NIMROD.
> 
> You honestly expect to see abs and back muscles through it??
> 
> Fuck what an ignoramus. Stick to stuffing burgers in your piehole tubby.



By the way, if you were a real man you wouldn't have called it a sunflower-colored dress.  You would have called it yellow.  You miserable fag.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at lessons in respect from a watermelon chomping monkey


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 14, 2012)

Prince said:


> *my wife is sexy.*


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 14, 2012)

^^^winner!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^^winner!!!!



I second that.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jan 15, 2012)

View attachment 39260


Smokin!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

"natural beauty"
bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 15, 2012)

Prince's wife FTW!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "natural beauty"
> bwahahahahahaha!


 
I bet this chick has better arms than your wife.

Get her to post a shot doing this....









I also bet this chick ^^^^ is more athletic and could run circles around your broad.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

Excuse me ED, The girl above is certaintly hot and I'm all for busting fatboy's balls but leave his wife out of it.

K? Good......


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I bet this chick has better arms than your wife.
> 
> Get her to post a shot doing this....
> 
> ...



She came back well after having a kid(s) as her stomach shows.  Nice abs but I bet she doesn't look remotely that good in the morning with no makeup and fucked up hair.  When you can pull that off as a woman, then you can claim you are a true beauty; VERY FEW women are even approaching that category.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^^how do you look in the morning?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm all for busting fatboy's balls but leave his wife out of it.
> 
> K? Good......


 
NO, I'm not leaving his caretaker out of anything. He brags about her.

He claims she's in shape and has fitness model's body, so let's see it.

All he did was post ass and lame back shots that prove nothing.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well Ed, If you ever venture out of Anything Goes You would have seen her puddy tat and a candy cane stuck in her arse. 

Please expand your lameness. But be careful out there We wouldn't want you to say the wrong thing to the wrong person.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I bet this chick has better arms than your wife.
> 
> Get her to post a shot doing this....
> 
> ...




there's mine at 44 and i have 2 kids.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Well Ed, If you ever venture out of Anything Goes You would have seen her puddy tat and a candy cane stuck in her arse.


 
Sorry I don't understand the retarded dialect of geriatric cartoon-loving freak.



Little Wing said:


> i bet his wife's belly doesn't look like she has 15 kids tho. that's nasty. her belly ring looks like it's poked thru a wad of floppy dough.


 
I've seen his wife's belly and its mediocre at best, but a little better than the blonde.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there's mine at 44 and i have 2 kids.


 
I don't see your face connected with it like the blonde has hers.

So I'm NOT buying it. Plus I doubt the rest of you is in any fit shape.

You need to flex just like she is doing. It is a fitness/BBing site afterall.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

don't care what you buy bro but most members saw these pics in my journal 
before imageshack shit the bed and my tatt is ooak.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> don't care what you buy bro but most members saw these pics in my journal
> before imageshack shit the bed and my tatt is ooak.


 
Whatever. You're not all that fit if you can't post them again correctly on here.


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 17, 2012)

She is hot... not saying the hottest..... but hot


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

gmta99 said:


> She is hot... not saying the hottest..... but hot


 
Sasha Brown's pics have been posted here before.


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 17, 2012)

ya i know, but i like that pic


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

gmta99 said:


> ya i know, but i like that pic



The stalker was just letting you know that he knew her name


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^^^ this and i say he's gay to care if anyone posts more. jeeze.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Whatever. You're not all that fit if you can't post them again correctly on here.



says a guy that never posted *any* real pics of himself here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

oh that reminds me. madfordick claims not to be chill etc but they ALL went into sasha's
 intro page n made comments till i pointed it out.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> says a guy that never posted *any* real pics of himself here.


 
I haven't seen any real pics of you and your so-called fit body.

And since you don't care to post them I really don't care what you think.

Its called fairplay sweetie.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there's mine at 44 and i have 2 kids.



Just had my day brightened, TY LW


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there's mine at 44 and i have 2 kids.



Little Wing you looking good girl.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^^how do you look in the morning?



Like Brad Pitt most days...   All I am saying is some women have a natural beauty to them that makeup enhances but it is not required.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Like Brad Pitt most days...   All I am saying is some women have a natural beauty to them that makeup enhances but it is not required.



Gotca


----------



## Rednack (Jan 17, 2012)

little wing said:


> there's mine at 44 and i have 2 kids.


Lord Have Mercy...


----------



## collins (Jan 17, 2012)

candy cane? thats some funny shit


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2012)

DAMN! Will you sit on my face and let me read the bible to you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2012)

took me a second to get why the bible


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL, I want you there for awhile! Looking awesome baby!


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Damn LW looking good


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 17, 2012)

LW...


----------



## builtforspeed (Jan 17, 2012)

*everybody here is crazy!!!!*

There is no chick on the boards hotter than jamie eason!
Hands down!
No contest, no arguing, she is nothing less than a goddess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 17, 2012)

builtforspeed said:


> There is no chick on the boards hotter than jamie eason!
> Hands down!
> No contest, no arguing, she is nothing less than a goddess!!!!!!!!!



don't think shes here bro. not on IM, but she would be the top for sure


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I haven't seen any real pics of you and your so-called fit body.
> 
> And since you don't care to post them I really don't care what you think.
> 
> Its called fairplay sweetie.



You're a faggot.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW...


----------



## MDR (Jan 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there's mine at 44 and i have 2 kids.


 
You look fantastic!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I haven't seen any real pics of you and your so-called fit body.
> 
> And since you don't care to post them I really don't care what you think.
> 
> Its called fairplay sweetie.



Your gimp suit not very photogenic?  On the plus side it covers your face.  Just like your boyfriends sperm.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2012)

Too much talking in here and not enough pictures. I think The Captn' is going to start handing out infractions


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2012)

LW definately needs to post more pics. Believe me she has the body!


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 18, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Are we still talking about sexiest female member...Not familiar with what most look like here at IM but I have a favorite and shes a sexy goddess and she rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is this goddess you speak of? Pics please..


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> says a guy that never posted *any* real pics of himself here.



Neg him. It's fun.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

^ yea i know but some days i'm too busy to kick the can. i gave him a couple recently but played nice in his open chat thread. actually i started out to say tools stay clean when you only use them to accessorize your village people role playing outfit.... then i erased that n played nice.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 19, 2012)

keep all that voodoo to yourself...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Too much talking in here and not enough pictures. I think The Captn' is going to start handing out infractions


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 19, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> don't think shes here bro. not on IM, but she would be the top for sure



No but Dana Linn Bailey is


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there's mine at 44 and i have 2 kids.



I looked at LW pic.. I got up, went in the bathroom and jerked off. I went to bed, I woke up 3 hrs later , pulled LW pic back up, went back in bathroom and LHJO... TY LW I slept very well after pretending to bang you twice!


----------



## Rednack (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video


one thing about it, music aint gonna bond us..


----------



## Tesla (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

you just reminded me of that video... any guy that doesn't like what i listen to is s.o.o.l. on me turning it off or pretending to like what he does. my playlist would drive any normal guy nuts. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I looked at LW pic.. I got up, went in the bathroom and jerked off. I went to bed, I woke up 3 hrs later , pulled LW pic back up, went back in bathroom and LHJO... TY LW I slept very well after pretending to bang you twice!



i went to bed like 4am and couldn't sleep past 7. i had  a crazy dream about a guy in a garage with a weird hairdo like the riddler or something and antique trucks....


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 19, 2012)

Did LW talk filthy while anyone else was pretend banging her?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i went to bed like 4am and couldn't sleep past 7. i had a crazy dream about a guy in a garage with a weird hairdo like the riddler or something and antique trucks....


 sounds like me when my meds wear off


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Did LW talk filthy while anyone else was pretend banging her?


 does hand rapage count?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 19, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> does hand rapage count?



Hell yea.. She kept make n me stick my thumb in my butt.. Damn now I looked at the pic agian. Excuse me.....................................3minutes later..... My god she is good at what I pretend she does ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Hell yea.. She kept make n me stick my thumb in my butt.. Damn now I looked at the pic agian. Excuse me.....................................3minutes later..... My god she is good at what I pretend she does ...


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jan 19, 2012)

my vote is for


----------



## cg89 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------

